# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Инновационный дизайн продукции, оцененный по всему миру, от компании Silicon Power

## Labs

На одном из главных событий в мире информационных и коммуникационных технологий, Тайбэйской международной выставке информационных технологий 2014, прошедшей с 3 по 7 июня, мировой лидер по разработке и производству продуктов цифровой памяти, компания Silicon Power, базирующаяся в Тайбэе, вновь доказала превосходство своей продукции, получив награды COMPUTEX d&i awards в области инновационного дизайна за внешний твердотельный накопитель Thunder T11 и USB-накопители Touch 825, Jewel J05 и Unique 510. Выставка COMPUTEX вновь продемонстрировала лидерство Silicon Power в разработке продукции при постоянном расширении предлагаемого ассортимента потребительских устройств, а также приверженность компании высочайшим стандартам качества и созданию уникальных, оригинальных и высокофункциональных устройств, удовлетворяющих ожидания и запросы пользователей. 

*Креативность дизайна международного уровня и постоянное стремление к новым границам совершенства*

«С момента своего основания, компания Silicon Power непрерывно стремится к расширению рынка продукции бренда SP на мировом рынке именно за счет своего превосходства в области разработки и инновационности ее дизайна», говорит генеральный директор Silicon Power Перри Юань. Он  продолжает: «Может показаться, что рынок устройств цифровой памяти достаточно однообразен. Однако, действительно хороший продукт отличается от других тем, что может предложить пользователям более высокий уровень комфорта при использовании и полностью удовлетворить их ожидания. Конкурентное преимущество Silicon Power как раз и заключается в создании таких продуктов и неизменном стремлении к совершенству и оригинальности в разработке каждого устройства». В ходе Тайбэйской международной выставки информационных технологий, компания Silicon Power представила целый ряд новых продуктов, включая твердотельный накопитель с технологией Thunderbolt™ , разработанный специально для любителей компьютеров MacBook Air, 2.5-дюймовый твердотельный накопитель, 2.5-дюймовый твердотельный накопитель, соответствующий военным стандартам защиты от встрясок, высокоскоростной флеш-накопитель с интерфейсом USB3.0, самый малогабаритный флеш-накопитель на рынке и другие устройства, предлагающие пользователям качественно новую степень индивидуального комфорта и функциональности продукции.  

*Silicon Power представляет внешний жесткий диск Armor A60 с вместимостью 2 ТБ, выполненный по военным стандартам защиты от влаги и встрясок* 

Внешний высокофункциональный жесткий диск Armor A60, соответствующий военным стандартам защиты от влаги и встрясок является особой гордостью компании Silicon Power и пользуется большой популярностью на рынке. На прошедшей в этом году Тайбэйской выставке информационных технологий была представлена новая версия этого внешнего жесткого диска с увеличенной вместимостью и интерфейсом USB3.0, продолжающая традиционную для этой серии устойчивость к встряскам и ударам, выполненную по военным стандартам, в сочетании с новой функцией защиты от влаги для дополнительного уровня сохранности записанных данных. Корпус этого устройства сделан по уникальной технологии из единого блока специального резинового материала и оборудован подвесной амортизацией механизма, полностью покрывающих внутреннюю часть устройства и обеспечивающих смягчение при встрясках, часто случающихся при ношении устройства с собой, а также защищающих его от проникновения пыли и влаги, создавая великолепную систему надежной защиты устройства снаружи и изнутри. А матовая поверхность продукта позволяет не беспокоиться о том, что он соскользнет со стола или из рук при использовании. Armor A60 прошел испытания на соответствие американскому военному стандарту устойчивости к ударам MIL-STD-810G 516.6 Procedure IV (Transit drop test), а также испытания стандарта IPX4 защиты от влаги, что означает, что даже если он упадет с высоты 122 сантиметров или будет обрызган водой, информация на диске по-прежнему будет надежно защищена.

*Более приемлемые цены на продукты флеш-памяти и возрастающая роль твердотельных накопителей* 

Внешний твердотельный накопитель Thunder T11 стал одним из наиболее отмеченных устройств выставки этого года. Thunder T11 был разработан специально для пользователей компьютеров MacBook Air и в настоящее время является самым компактным и легким внешним твердотельным накопителем с технологией Thunderbolt™ на рынке. Он использует уникальную технологию передачи данных Thunderbolt™ от компании Intel®, которая, в отличие от стандартов USB2.0/3.0, использующих один канал чтения и записи, позволяет одновременное задействование двух каналов с пропускной способностью 10 Гб/с, что делает его быстрее USB3.0 в три раза (максимальная скорость может доходить до 380 MБ/с - 340 MБ/с). Поэтому, к примеру, видеофайл объемом 10 ГБ с HD-разрешением 4000-2000 пикселей может быть передан и воспроизведен примерно за 30 секунд, что удовлетворит ожидания профессионалов, работающих с мультимедийными файлами, любителей игр с высокими уровнями графики и всех тех, кому необходима высокоскоростная функциональность при работе с большими массивами данных. Кроме того, элегантный и минималистский дизайн алюминиевого корпуса Thunder T11 делают его не просто очередным устройством, но и проявлением утонченного и элегантного вкуса его владельца. Благодаря всему этому, этот продукт был по достоинству оценен международным дизайнерским сообществом и получил престижнейшую немецкую награду Red Dot Award: Product Design 2014 года и награду COMPUTEX d&i awards нынешнего года. 

*Широкий выбор флеш-накопителей с максимизацией индивидуальных особенностей каждого отдельного продукта*

Серия USB-флеш-накопителей, представленная в этом году, продолжает традиционный для продукции Silicon Power упор на индивидуальную функциональность каждого отдельного устройства, и включает миниатюрные накопители T06, J06, T07 и J07 серии Touch с их изысканным, утонченным дизайном, накопитель M70 с высокоскоростным интерфейсом USB3.0 и эффектным элегантным оформлением корпуса, накопитель X20, использующий технологию подключения OTG и совместимый с системой Android, и многие другие продукты компании Silicon Power, демонстрирующие ее постоянное стремление к созданию продуктов, максимально отвечающих на запросы пользователей и выражающих индивидуальность каждого устройства при непрерывном расширении выбора продукции. 

Отличительной особенностью продукции компании Silicon Power является ее оригинальный, инновационный дизайн при постоянном расширении ассортимента, делающим каждое устройство по своему уникальным и в то же время максимально приближенным к каждодневным потребностям пользователя, создавая принципиально новый уровень комфорта при работе и использовании. Для более подробной информации о продуктах, заходите на официальный сайт компании www.silicon-power.com.

----------

